# Checking For Gcc - Result: No



## apiccolo (Aug 11, 2005)

The problem is that my OS X.3.9 does not have a GCC compiler.

It all started when I was trying to follow the instructions (that were given here: 
http://www.macosxhints.com/article.php?story=20040807104400388
) to convert some .ogg files to .mp3 - and I've downloaded Fink, it all went fine, but when I tried to install (with fink) the libogg packet, I got that sequence of errors from the ./config instruction:

./configure --prefix=/sw 
checking for a BSD-compatible install... /usr/bin/install -c
checking whether build environment is sane... yes
checking for gawk... gawk
checking whether make sets $(MAKE)... no
checking whether to enable maintainer-specific portions of Makefiles... no
checking for gcc... no
checking for cc... no
checking for cc... no
checking for cl... no
configure: error: no acceptable C compiler found in $PATH

How can I solve it?? I've got the gcc-3.3 and gcc-4 compilers installed, but they are not linked with the gcc, in that $PATH.

Is there a common path in the system that will link a gcc call to a specific gcc in my /usr/bin ??

Tks for attention!


----------



## yakasha (Aug 11, 2005)

Surprised nobody responded sooner.

Nope, OS X does not come with gcc.  However, it does come with XCode (aka dev tools) which you can download for free here.

You could get gcc seperately elsewhere, but you might as well grab the whole thing.  It comes with other stuff you'll probably want later.


----------



## macbri (Aug 21, 2005)

yakasha said:
			
		

> Nope, OS X does not come with gcc.  However, it does come with XCode (aka dev tools) which you can download for free here.
> 
> You could get gcc seperately elsewhere, but you might as well grab the whole thing.  It comes with other stuff you'll probably want later.



 Pardon me?  Apple's Developer Tools include gcc.  When you install their developer tools you get Xcode and also gcc, cpp, make, etc. etc. Apple Developer Tools


----------



## Viro (Aug 22, 2005)

Err... he said it comes with Xcode. What's the big problem?


----------



## macbri (Aug 22, 2005)

Viro said:
			
		

> Err... he said it comes with Xcode. What's the big problem?



Ahh, my mistake.  I misunderstood the comment as "Mac OS X doesn't come with gcc but it (Mac OS X) does come with gcc", as opposed to "it (gcc) does come with Xcode.  I humbly stand corrected! I hadn't had any coffee when I read it.  Not an excuse, just an explanation!


----------

